# Home Archery Shop



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

good luck.


----------



## pt0872 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just built myself a 16 x 12 shed.....basically to house the Harley I'm looking at buying.

Anyway, it was basically MY place until my wife started putting her stuff in there...we have 2 other smaller sheds she has contol over.

So I put a loft in it....half of the attic space is for her.

I put a ton of junk up there....but I also saved a spot for myself for tools and the air compressor.


----------



## dax51 (Jan 12, 2009)

Best advice I have is .....

Make it feel good !!!

I converted my garage last year. Put up knotty pine instead of new drywall ... easier and no more expensive. Plenty of electric outlets, Large work bench with electric outlets. Ran cable where I thought I may want a flat screen TV someday. (My kids got me one for xmas) ! YEA. I added some indirect lighting ... The shop feels good and I spend a lot of time in an area I never had before.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

you trad guys really know how to make things look great :thumbs_up




dax51 said:


> Best advice I have is .....
> 
> Make it feel good !!!
> 
> I converted my garage last year. Put up knotty pine instead of new drywall ... easier and no more expensive. Plenty of electric outlets, Large work bench with electric outlets. Ran cable where I thought I may want a flat screen TV someday. (My kids got me one for xmas) ! YEA. I added some indirect lighting ... The shop feels good and I spend a lot of time in an area I never had before.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a couple of shots of mine, complete with guard dog.


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

NP Archery said:


> Here is a couple of shots of mine, complete with guard dog.


That looks better than some of the "archery shops" ive been in. You open for business?


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

NP Archery said:


> Here is a couple of shots of mine, complete with guard dog.


VERY NICE!!! You should be proud of this room!!! I am JEALOUS! :thumbs_up


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree, very nice indeed.

I'd be greatful just to have a garage that size, with heat in it......lol


----------



## badcompany (Aug 21, 2005)

had to look twice to find the dog. very nice setup


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

NP Archery said:


> Here is a couple of shots of mine, complete with guard dog.


If I had this spot my wife would never see me, lucky her!
I would have to put my bunk where your dog is!:thumbs_up


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed. :thumbs_up


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

NP Archery said:


> Here is a couple of shots of mine, complete with guard dog.


UUUMMM, this is amazing that is great work. Thats one of the best I have seen if not the best. Good work man for sure.. :cheers:


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

and your computer just HAPPENED to be on AT??

Nice looking area.

As far as space savers go... Ceiling hooks! or run a 2x4 perpindicular to your truss/joyce and hand hooks from the 2x4. I can hang 8 bows easy on a 4' chunk.


----------



## nativepride (Sep 22, 2007)

*gaurd dog*

would have to watch your ankles while in your shop huh?


----------



## gr8brew (Feb 4, 2007)

NP Archery said:


> Here is a couple of shots of mine, complete with guard dog.
> 
> If I lived next to you. You would never have to cut your grass. Nice shop! Do you have plans for that string jig, it is sweet. I like that you used two rails side by side ingenious!


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!

The dog is a liability and I just put him up when others are around.

I stole the string jig idea from SDLAW on here. 

Best tip I know is to get as much stuff off the floor as possible. Note the paper holder that swings down in front of the bag target. I think I stole that idea too.


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice shop I just spent 5 minutes looking for the dog:wink:


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Shorehunter (Mar 23, 2009)

*space*

One thing is for sure, always go bigger than you intend. I thought 16 x 20 was plenty. ive since added on a 32 ft addition and still need room. Haha. Most importantly though make sure you have plenty of outlets and make it comfortable, a comfortable place makes a person work better from my experience, when you enjoy the time in there you ultimatley take ur time completing a project. Take your time and do it right.


----------



## Art May (Sep 22, 2008)

*A couple of nice shops*

I really enjoy being organized. You guy have some nice stuff going on.:thumbs_up


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

NP Archery said:


> Here is a couple of shots of mine, complete with guard dog.


I belive what I see is a 2008 Diamond Nitrous in the back of one picture....BEST BOW EVER


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

nativepride said:


> would have to watch your ankles while in your shop huh?


Ankles all the way up to your knees, as that little bugger will eat your blanktey blank up!

Since every one is finding the dog in Lloyd's shop how about a scavenger hunt.How many scales can you spot?


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*How many..*

I see three so far.


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

few pics of my little shop, also have a 16 yard indoor range


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

GaCSSshooter said:


> I see three so far.



Nope there's more. Keep looking.


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

Work in progress but its a start!


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Flat Line said:


> Work in progress but its a start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a neat idea!!! a hanging, foldup paper tuner... NICE!


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Those are some nice shops.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

NP Archery said:


> Here is a couple of shots of mine, complete with guard dog.



Very nice! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------

